# Welcome, New Moderators: Jas0n, Jennifer, and Kaiaa



## Jeremy (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome to the mod team, Jas0n, Jennifer, and Kaiaa.

Jas0n has been a long term member of The Bell Tree, an operator of our IRC, the founder of our new Mumble channel, and has helped with a multitude of other projects.  He's already leading in many areas of The Bell Tree, so giving him this official title only makes sense.

Jennifer (Jen) will be our newest member promoted to moderator.  She has proved to be an active, dedicated, helpful, and friendly member of the Animal Crossing: New Leaf boards.  We think Jen sets a good example for new forum members and New Leaf gamers. 

Kaiaa has proven to be an asset to the community by running events and leading groups such as the TBT Writers Guild.  When our Storyboard Contest host disappeared, Kaiaa jumped on the opportunity to help.  We think her pro-activeness and leadership abilities will only be strengthened by becoming a member of the mod team.

This is the first time we've made three moderators at once and we look forward to continue working with all of them.  As always, many people applied for the position, but only a few can be selected.  We carefully considered all applications and we had many outstanding members to choose from.  We hope everyone will enjoy this next phase of The Bell Tree and we have many exciting things ahead of us!

Edit: Also be sure to check out our new officially posted unwritten rules, now written.


----------



## Justin (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats to the new mods! Be nice to them guys.  They're fragile.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard, folks.


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats. <3 

@ProfGallows: What's my prize? :>


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 12, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Lauren (Sep 12, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JAS0N


----------



## SockHead (Sep 12, 2013)

CONGATAS!!!! I LOVE YOU ALL WELCOME!!!


----------



## Miranda (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 12, 2013)

Congraaaaaats to the new mods~ ヾ（*⌒ヮ⌒*）ゞ


----------



## Mark (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard the mod train. Toot toot


----------



## Trundle (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats! I was waiting a really long time for this to happen to Jas0n and I was expecting Kaiaa to get it as well!
Also, congrats Jen!


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 12, 2013)

I hate you all.

Just kidding, thanks bros. I look forward to, erm, working with you 'n stuff.


----------



## Horus (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, rules and pink colored names. You out did yourself Jer and maybe not Justin 


But yay, congrats and stuff (About time Jason, christ)



Apparently, Gallows did something


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 12, 2013)

Horus said:


> Wow, rules and pink colored names. You out did yourself Jer and maybe not Justin
> 
> 
> But yay, congrats and stuff (About time Jason, christ)



wow no credit for anything, thanks horus.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 12, 2013)

Justin said:


> Congrats to the new mods! Be nice to them guys.  They're fragile.



That?s too funny xD
Gratz to the new mods ^^


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

KAIAAAAA! Wait... Kaiaa-san and Jason-san?

Anyway, CONGRATULATIONS! You all deserved it all the way, you three!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 12, 2013)

Horus said:


> Wow, rules and pink colored names. You out did yourself Jer and maybe not Justin
> 
> 
> But yay, congrats and stuff (About time Jason, christ)



Please do not give me credit for Justin's and Gallows's shenanigans!


----------



## Touko (Sep 12, 2013)

Congratulations guys! :3 

P.S: There's a spelling error in the OP, New Lead


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, this is...just completely unexpected. Congratulations Jas0n and Jen, I know you two will be great additions to the community!

I look forward to serving the Bell Tree in any way I can, thank you so much for the opportunity!^^


*Have a WONDERFUL Year of Luigi folks'
(props to the mysterious mustache)


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 12, 2013)

By the way everyone, Jen apparently lost power, so we don't know when she will be online.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Please do not give me credit for Justin's and Gallows's shenanigans!



I did nothing.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

The perfect time for a surprise party or something lol.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh, whenever the new mods have the time come into the IRC so we can start explaining how to not blow up the site.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats to our new Super Kawaii Desu Overlords Moderators! Took Jas0n long enough to fill that spot, really looking forward to everyone's contributions!


----------



## ben_nyc (Sep 12, 2013)

Hellonewmods!


----------



## Jake (Sep 12, 2013)

TOLD U I WAS RIGHT


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 12, 2013)

Jake. said:


> TOLD U I WAS RIGHT



You kept telling everyone I was going to be mod. :| So you really only got Jas0n and Kaiaa I think.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 12, 2013)

Pink usernames???? I'm so jealous haha

Excellent choices! Congratulations, guys!


----------



## Mino (Sep 12, 2013)

Jas0n is now the second best mod.


----------



## Incarnate (Sep 12, 2013)

Congratulations to all the new mods c: !


----------



## Gandalf (Sep 12, 2013)

Grats guys, time to put your new moderating powers to the test


----------



## twinkinator (Sep 12, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm looking forward to seeing what shenanigans you will bring to the table.....


Nice touch on the pink names and pink KK Slider facepaint/Year of Luigi mustache.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't wait to see your modding shenanigans ^_^

and all this time I thought mod names came only in blue. Guess pink is the new blue


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 12, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> I can't wait to see your modding shenanigans ^_^
> 
> and all this time I thought mod names came only in blue. Guess pink is the new blue



it's only temporary. it'll be blue soon.


----------



## Britty the Kitty (Sep 13, 2013)

Congratulations to the new mods <3 While I can't say I know Jas0n or Kaiaa, I've had the pleasure of knowing Jennifer(who ultimately is responsible for me meeting my husband) for nearly seven years now. She's always been a caring, thoughtful individual. I know she'll do fantastic job. 



Prof Gallows said:


> it's only temporary. it'll be blue soon.


Poor Jen. I know she'd be happy to see her name all pink too!


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2013)

I keep mixing up Kippla with Kaiaa. >.>


----------



## Dark (Sep 13, 2013)

GGWP

No really though, congrats


----------



## Nigel (Sep 13, 2013)

Congrats guys!!

But you forgot to make iLoveYou an admin! *confused*


----------



## Jake (Sep 13, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Congrats guys!!
> 
> But you forgot to make iLoveYou an admin! *confused*



u shud b mod


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone who said congratulations! And special thank you to Britty the Kitty for her post T-T <3

Congrats to Kaiaa and Jason too <3 

YAY FOR PINKNESS (why must it only be temporary)

And now continuing to wait for the electric to come back....


----------



## Jake (Sep 13, 2013)

Jennifer-chan said:


> Thank you everyone who said congratulations! And special thank you to Britty the Kitty for her post T-T <3
> 
> Congrats to Kaiaa and Jason too <3
> 
> ...



i told u


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 13, 2013)

I think that's enough of the "I told you" posts. =p

We all know how you knew, it's getting kind of annoying saying it over and over. So please stop.


----------



## Jake (Sep 13, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I think that's enough of the "I told you" posts. =p
> 
> We all know how you knew, it's getting kind of annoying saying it over and over. So please stop.



its coz i got sweg


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

Congratulations!! I'm sure they'll do a great job looking after the forum!


----------



## Mariewills00 (Sep 13, 2013)

Congratulation to new Moderators.


----------



## fink (Sep 13, 2013)

Grats guys! Happy to see new mods to help out. 



Spoiler: Congratulations!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 13, 2013)

Congrats to the new mods!


----------



## jebug29 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sounds great! (I actually thought Jas0n was already a mod - heh)

Congrats!


----------



## FunkyCrunky81 (Sep 13, 2013)

Welcome new mods.


----------



## Caius (Sep 13, 2013)

Congrats dudes!


----------



## m12 (Sep 13, 2013)

My two favorite people are mods now (Jason and Jamie yay \o/). I wish I was still active to join you guys. One day...


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 13, 2013)

m12 said:


> My two favorite people are mods now (Jason and Jamie yay \o/). I wish I was still active to join you guys. One day...



D'aw, thanks man! Nice to see you posting again lately.


----------



## m12 (Sep 13, 2013)

Jas0n-san said:


> D'aw, thanks man! Nice to see you posting again lately.



I managed to get back into the states for a few days again, family stuff.

Anyways, I would also like to congratulate the other moderators as well. Yay.


----------



## easpa (Sep 13, 2013)

Congrats, you guys! I'm sure you'll all do really well. ^^


----------



## Yokie (Sep 13, 2013)

Jas0n you are my hero.


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2013)

All people I already respected, yay.  

*Congrats! =]*


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 13, 2013)

Congratulations to the new moderators!


----------



## Feraligator (Sep 13, 2013)

Congrats! The glammed up K.K. profile picture Jas0n has kinda creeped me out.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 13, 2013)

YAY! Congratulations to the new mods! They're all people that I know will do a fabulous job!

...I thought that Jas0n was a mod when I first joined.


----------



## Mao (Sep 13, 2013)

Congrats! :3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 13, 2013)

I already said this on Kaiaa's profile {cuz today's her birthday} but congrats guys!!!!


----------



## Hirisa (Sep 13, 2013)

Wooooo, new mods! Have "fun"!


----------



## Isabella (Sep 13, 2013)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2013)

While I see no point in having more staff, welcome I guess.


----------



## Marceline (Sep 14, 2013)

Aaah I'm a little late, but just want to say congratulations to the new moderators!!


----------



## Princess (Sep 14, 2013)

Mino said:


> Jas0n is now the second best mod.



wait who's number 1

Also, congratulations to Jason, Jen, and Kaiaa!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 14, 2013)

pallycake said:


> wait who's number 1
> 
> Also, congratulations to Jason, Jen, and Kaiaa!



C'mon, are ya really asking? B)


----------



## Princess (Sep 14, 2013)

Thunder said:


> C'mon, are ya really asking? B)


yeah, who is it????


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2013)

pallycake said:


> yeah, who is it????



Probably Suckhole.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> Probably Suckhole.



...Yeah... He said in chat it was Sockhead.

what a loser


----------



## Princess (Sep 14, 2013)

Thunder said:


> ...Yeah... He said in chat it was Sockhead.
> 
> what a loser



Sock the best mod?

How..............far from the truth.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 14, 2013)

pallycake said:


> Sock the best mod?
> 
> How..............far from the truth.



Mino is clearly deranged


----------



## AllisonCypress (Sep 14, 2013)

Congratulations, all three of you!


----------



## mariop476 (Sep 14, 2013)

Conglagifiminications, people.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Sep 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum; I congratulate you all.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 14, 2013)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Welcome to the forum; I congratulate you all.



Actually most of them have been here for more than a year.


----------



## Mino (Sep 14, 2013)

Best after me, you twits.

:-}


----------



## Keenan (Sep 14, 2013)

Congratulations, all three of you!


----------



## SockHead (Sep 14, 2013)

Mino said:


> Best after me, you twits.
> 
> :-}



Ppl think we are dating


----------



## Trundle (Sep 14, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Ppl think we are dating



but he's a fish


----------



## oath2order (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats to Justin for getting mod too!


----------



## Tyto (Sep 15, 2013)

_Congratulations. _


----------



## Farobi (Sep 15, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Congrats to Justin for getting mod too!


Justin got mod????

Congrats everybone!


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 15, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Congrats to Justin for getting mod too!



Justin's not only been a mod, but an admin, for a long time...


----------



## oath2order (Sep 15, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> Justin's not only been a mod, but an admin, for a long time...



Yeah, I know, but I just make that joke every time someone gets modded.

Which has happened twice but still.


----------



## MadCake (Sep 15, 2013)

The mod train has no brakes. 
The authority musn't be disrespected.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 15, 2013)

I only realized like a couple weeks ago that Justin was admin lol.


----------



## Mya (Sep 16, 2013)

Ah, what a bummer for me :3

Congratulations to the Mods that got chosen! Good job,

And for the people who applied: Too bad, maybe next time huh? 
Hope to see a lot of good work from our new mods!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Sep 16, 2013)

Congratulations Jas0n, Jennifer, and Kaiaa!
You 3 earned your promotions to mods of the site.

I'm so proud of you all!

Kaiaa, I'm so glad to be your friend and so proud of you for becoming a mod!


----------

